# anyone have a cat in a bag



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Knapsack. So cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a cat in a box  
(He started the hole in the top of the box all on his own, getting out... not on his own lol)


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hahaha nice i might have to see if mine like boxes next


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Chip bags are mine fav toys lol but one of my cats prefers to be a ninja instead of a cat in a bag


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

All so cute!! I do not have a cat in the bag ...b/c if I did - it would soon be a cat in a dog or cyote. This upsets my daughter no end...as she would love to have a cat.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a "cat ina blanket" :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Why yes I do! Though you cannot see him..










Feral kitty in Spain.. had to find a way to transport him across a street because he was due for kitty slaughter :/

This is him out of the sack! We became BFFs within 2 days.


----------



## Babington (May 26, 2012)

lolzz...
I consider that cat and small beagles the most innocent creatures on the earth. 
Both of them are quite humble and loving. 
Its cruelty to see the cats in such bage. LOL.. even though its for fun. 
Can you share the profile of them?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't have a cat in a bag, I have cat in a box










Cat in a basket













Babington said:


> lolzz...
> I consider that cat and small beagles the most innocent creatures on the earth.



Wrong!!!!

If it isn't Beagle killing cat










It's cat killing Beagle


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hahaha golden horse my beagle pup and cats play fight like that two..there are the devil animals ;p lol


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

and here's my cats in a box.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

Babington said:


> lolzz...
> I consider that cat and small beagles the most innocent creatures on the earth.


"Innocent," you say?



















They have you fooled. I'd be worried if I were you.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

No not a cat in a bag but my kids have a soft toy that's like a bean bag with a cat face on it. I always called it CatBag.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have to dig up the picture of my cat inside my motorcycle helmet.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Cat meeting a lizard:










Also some kind of pile of kittens when we took in the gaggle of fosters:


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I love piles of kittens! Cutest.Ever!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a cat on a pole.......................


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Breella said:


> Cat meeting a lizard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap that's a ton of kittens!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, not a bag, but I've had a cat in the snow.









A cat on the computer.









A kitten in a basket.









And a cat in the sink. We don't know what her obsession was with sinks but she loved to sleep in them, even with the water running.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

redape49 said:


> Holy crap that's a ton of kittens!


It was a few years ago, I think there were 19. We took in some "Feral" cats who were on the wait list to get spayed-- they gave birth within a few days of each other. It happens, but it was the first time that we had 4 foster cats all birth at the same time. They were great moms and even fed eachothers kittens, come to think of it that pile started out as a nursing mom with some kittens.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a "evil gato" in a closet!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Tempest, my cat likes sinks for some reason too.


----------

